# cooking with the Dugdales



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

http://videos.bodybuilding.com/watch/21561/cooking-with-christina-episode-1-chicken-rice-vegetables

You might want to download as the upload speed is slow


----------



## MikeS (Jul 11, 2009)

The dugdales are class people, although if you need to watch a video on how to cook rice you have problems!! haha the bison meat looks quality though, might order some of that (although it is pricey!!!)


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

had a bison burger once and it was really nice. I downloaded the vids as it was easier to watch


----------

